# Huskamute or Mini Malamute?



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I've posted this on a mal forum so I know i'll get a better response there but I thought i'd give you guys a shot and see what i get from here.

I picked Maya up as a Siberian husky x Border collie, i knew there was no collie in her  but soon i thought she was a sibe x mal and then her coat grew in and we thought she was pure mal but very small.

Some days I just can't be sure, it's not a BIG deal but something that sometimes drives me crazy thinking about it




























She weighs only 31kg, spends most of her time asleep or laid down, has no drive to pull but has a fairly high prey instinct.

Have a go, what do you think?


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Definately malamute but although its rare in the UK she looks like she has Chondrodysplasia which is dwarfism in malamutes, I may be wrong but I saw some in the states and she reminds me of them. Her legs are short looking at the 1st photo and a long back, if she does have this disorder she MUST not be bred from it is a genetic disorder that breeders have been trying to erradicate for many many years and you usually only see it appearing possibly in europe now.

Mo


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

moboyd said:


> Definately malamute but although its rare in the UK she looks like she has Chondrodysplasia which is dwarfism in malamutes, I may be wrong but I saw some in the states and she reminds me of them. Her legs are short looking at the 1st photo and a long back,
> 
> Mo


I wondered that but all dwarf photo's I find have the bent in legs and Maya doesn't have that. I have been around sibes but not around mals and it confuses me to no end because she doesn't act like sibes I've met but she's small like one.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I wondered that but all dwarf photo's I find have the bent in legs and Maya doesn't have that. I have been around sibes but not around mals and it confuses me to no end because she doesn't act like sibes I've met but she's small like one.


No they dont all have the basset hound type legs, some look "almost" normal, read this.

Chondrodysplasia - Alaskan Malamute Health

Mo


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

moboyd said:


> No they dont all have the basset hound type legs, some look "almost" normal, read this.
> 
> Chondrodysplasia - Alaskan Malamute Health
> 
> Mo


Ah wow, Thank you 

I wish I could get some photo's of other dwarf mals so I can compare. I will have to measure her though, I don't know how small she is.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Ah wow, Thank you
> 
> I wish I could get some photo's of other dwarf mals so I can compare. I will have to measure her though, I don't know how small she is.


As I said its rare, because breeders have been working to rid the breed of this disorder, so finding other mals with it is pretty hard, I am in contact with Dan anderson who runs the CHD registry in the states, when I was getting clearance on my gang some time back I had to go through the austrailian registry based on if I remember a less than 6.25 % probability.

*Part of an email from the USA registry*
The rules that our breed club has adopted for granting a ChD certification no longer involve a calculation of probability, but are based simply on whether both parents are certified or certifiable. It is permissible to go back an arbitrary number of generations to determine this. The only way out of this impasse is to resort to test breeding. To attempt that in England would be a difficult undertaking because you have no fertile dwarfs. Even here in the states we have very few, so test breeding is not easy to arrange, and not many wish to try it. The alternative is to wait for a definitive DNA test for this gene, but that might take many years if we get it at all.

Some dogs in the uk not certifiable, notably because the lines from Sweden cannot be cleared. The dogs that are behind them came from US lines which never would have been certified. I blame the breeders who sold those dogs to the Swedes for not mentioning this fact. Luckily there have not been enough carriers among the dogs sent to Europe to have happened to produce a dwarf. It may happen, but happily many European breeders are now importing cleared dogs so the average probability will be going down.

*part of an email from the autrailian regisstry*.
Our certification is a calculation of probability of whether the dogs probability is less than 6.25%. This is the figure that was set by the AMCA in their early days, which also involved test breeding. This method was abandoned in 1993 and now the ony way you can certify is if the dogs go back to a clear line and have certified dogs before them.

In Australia we use the old method because in the early days of the breed here no one had heard of Chd and very few people had their dogs certified. I have been collecting percentages and figures and certificate numbers for nearly 13+ years and have built up a database for reference. A computer programmer wrote a programe for me based on the AMCA 's old scheme and thats what we use it is the same method that was used by the AMCA before 1993 less the test breeding.

edited to add, if say for eg, someone used a dog from europe, and the dog was a carrier, and someone else used the same dog in another breeding, and both these lines carry this then somewhere down the line someone bred these dogs and Maya could be the product of this

Mo


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Ah wow, thanks for this it's quite interesting to learn about at the least as I didn't find much articles about it before, most ones I find are on another breed like the Pyrenees mountain dogs.

The mal fourm i'm on all say malamute as well, i'm pleased now I don't feel so insane now :lol:


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Ah wow, thanks for this it's quite interesting to learn about at the least as I didn't find much articles about it before, most ones I find are on another breed like the Pyrenees mountain dogs.
> 
> The mal fourm i'm on all say malamute as well, i'm pleased now I don't feel so insane now :lol:


I think I know the mal forum lol. I am not a member now lol

Mo


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Cant help with the breed types but Just wanted to say shes lovely


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

moboyd said:


> I think I know the mal forum lol. I am not a member now lol
> 
> Mo


Lol It's useful but i'm not an fully active member, Icybays


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hasnt she had a litter springerhusky??????? arent all her pups massive... not getting on at u just a question


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

crazybones said:


> hasnt she had a litter springerhusky??????? arent all her pups massive... not getting on at u just a question


Yes, as far as I know all her pups are bigger/about her size than her even despite mixing with springer.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

As far as I know this is a recessive gene? which if I am right she would have to breed to another carrier to produce a dwarf, think thats why they used to do test breedings, I would advice any of the owners of the pups she produced to get them spayed/neutered.

Mo


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

moboyd said:


> As far as I know this is a recessive gene? which if I am right she would have to breed to another carrier to produce a dwarf, think thats why they used to do test breedings, I would advice any of the owners of the pups she produced to get them spayed/neutered.
> 
> Mo


Yes, when the pups were born I advised everyone that they should be spayed and nueterd. Out of the 10 pups 3 haven't been nueterd but I know the owners have no intention of breeding but are waiting till they are a year old. :thumbup1:

It is rather funny her puppies all being her size and most of them bigger.


----------

